# SOC big buck day



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

this will be held in Tilbury at the arena next weekend, if you're around stop by the booth and say hi.
Rick


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Rick,
I'm from Tilbury myself ! Going to try to make it to the SOC but due to wedding plans I might actually have to miss it this year  , Need to go get fitted for tuxes and bottle wine ! What time will you be there at ? I might try to go early to get my name into some of the draws - Also if you watch the Video that is going to be played you will see my boy / daughter / and I at some local 3-D shoots as'well as 1 of me with a harvested Doe I took a couple years back.
Have fun and stay out of the Alley's at night ! " just kidding ".
Hope to meet ya there.
-Matt


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Matt. I'll keep my eye out for the video, good going. We'll be coming in Friday night and setting up, be there all day Sat. and probably heading back home at supper time. checked on line for lodging...looks like Chatham is the closest eh?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, Chatham or Comber - Chatham has more hotels , Comber has like a bread and breakfast wich is only 5 min away from Tilbury but it is west of Tilbury. The place in Comber is called The Iron Kettle, there is also 1 in Tilbury is called Katherines bed and breakfast. All PM you with the numbers.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Rick, will see you there.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't forget about Wheatley, Ontario fellas. It's only about 10-15 minutes away also and much nicer than staying in comber. Accommodation wise anyways. More stores, fuel, and food. Not to mention prettier lol!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

thanks for the help guys, we'll see what 's available friday night.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

If you do stay in Wheatly hit up Lucky Wok for some great Chinese Food, also The Car Barn has great Broasted Chicken as'well.


----------

